# Pen kits that take a  "uni ball signo 207" or something very similar?



## endacoz (May 20, 2015)

I graduate with my masters in theology this coming Sunday. One of my graduating classmates just realized I make pens.  He wants to me to make him a pen.  He says to me  "Hey buddy. I'm a big fan of the uni ball signo 207."

 I have no idea what if any pen kits take this refill or what might be very very similar? What are your suggestions ?


----------



## tim self (May 20, 2015)

I'd buy one of them and compare the refill to the ones we use. They look close to the Pilot G2.


----------



## Curly (May 20, 2015)

The old style Sierra Click, the ones with the metal spacer, took the Uniball 207 by leaving out the spacer. Made the click feel better too.  I'm not sure what others would work without modifying but by lengthening the tube by the amount of the old spacer should make most kits work. 

Just measured a spacer. It is 0.505 long.


----------



## SteveJ (May 20, 2015)

Ccongrats on the Masters Degree!  Can't help you with the pen


----------



## Dan Masshardt (May 20, 2015)

Let us know If you make any good discoveries on the refill. 

It's nice to have that degree done huh?

I wouldn't want to have to do my MDiv again.


----------



## magpens (May 20, 2015)

Yeah, let us know about your experience with finding a pen kit to match that refill.

I made a lot of the old style Sierra Click pens a few years ago ... the ones mentioned by Curly.

Based on the comments in this thread I went to Staples today and bought a two-pack of the Gel Refill 207.

It does fit the old Sierra Click pen, but not perfectly.  It seems to be a tad bigger in diameter where the thin part goes through the nib hole.  Also, it's a tad longer than I would like.  

But .... it will do, because I hate messing around with that little metal spacer that Berea supplied with the kit to make the Parker-style refill fit the old Sierra Click

And .... I love my old Sierra Clicks for their overall length, shape, and feel.


----------



## Joey-Nieves (May 22, 2015)

My swiss chesse memory can not remember the kit or where I saw it but I think it was in Exotic blanks.  But I look for this reference I think that it will be useful The Epic Refill Reference Guide: Rollerball, Gel and Ballpoints | The Well-Appointed Desk
also The Standard D1 Size Multi Pen Refill - JetPens.com

there are also more links attached to the article so I'm sure you'll find it.  Also you can write to Ed and Dawn at Exotics blanks they will help you.
Joey
http://www.wellappointeddesk.com/20...eference-guide-rollerball-gel-and-ballpoints/


----------



## Joey-Nieves (May 22, 2015)

Also Refill Size Guide


----------

